# Retuning Member - PM disabled..?



## cb1100r (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi, I've not been on here for a while - like about 3 years..!! But I wanted to send a PM about getting some new discs - System says PM is disabled necause I've just registered..? Thought I'd done well to remember my password but I guess something else has expired..? Appreciate a quick fix guy's...

Thanls.. Glenn


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Glenn, No quick fix I'm afraid, Sorry but forum rules have changed recently & TTF members with low post count & not members of TTOC do not have PM or For Sale facilities...Join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... cts_id=281
Hoggy.


----------



## cb1100r (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks a bunch - now that's what I really call a welcome back - how can the forum rules be changed when not all of the forum members were consulted..?

Seems some members are more equal than otheres then..? Not a clever move in my book.. It's not the £15 - it's the sneaky way it's been done.

[smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

cb1100r said:


> Thanks a bunch - now that's what I really call a welcome back - how can the forum rules be changed when not all of the forum members were consulted..?
> 
> Seems some members are more equal than otheres then..? Not a clever move in my book.. It's not the £15 - it's the sneaky way it's been done.
> 
> [smiley=argue.gif]


The owner made a choice, nothing at all to do with the TTOC, it's just that when you join the TTOC we have more details to prove you aren't a scammer.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi cb1100r, Forum has had scammer probs, so something had to be done to protect frequent posters & its almost 2 years ago you last posted/joined, so nothing sneaky about it. I'm sure you would luv to join. 

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... x&cPath=60

Hoggy.


----------

